# ?rhodium?



## oldman (Nov 19, 2009)

hi all i am a weekend gold hunter in tn run a pallet shop during the week i am hauling off used pallets from a company that processes precious metals they dry crush and screen industrial scrap that has precious metals no refining i save all the dust and debris off the pallets looking for somewhere to sell it i have a ball mill so i can crush it down here is a pic of some of it panned down and a piece of metal wondering if anyone could tell me what they think it is and if anyone would be interested in processing it get about 5 gallon a year write thanks


----------



## Shor (Nov 19, 2009)

Would that be from Master Melt.


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 20, 2009)

Seems silver


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like copper to me. I can assay it for you. PM me.


----------

